# corrado vr6 turbo intercooler position ?



## jaime_1 (Jan 21, 2011)

can someone help me on how to install the pipping and intercooler on a corrado vr6 turbo ?? 

any pictures so i can get the idea ?? do i have to cut a lot? thanks


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

It's a tough car to get an intercooler into.. Takes lots of time and cutting


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Or use a pair of side mount ICs .


----------

